# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch học sinh sinh viên giá rẻ, giá sinh viên, hấp dẫn, tuyến tour HÀ NỘI-ĐẦM LONG

## huyen_dulichdongxuan2010

*Mã Tour:* *ĐXT*
*Thời gian: 1 ngày*
*Phương tiên: ô tô*
*Giá* *:* *liên hệ_ 0986231858*
 Khởi hành *: hàng tuần*
*Buổi sáng:*
*05h30*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên có mặt tại trường đón thầy cô cùng các em học sinh đi thăm quan *khu du lịch sinh thái Đầm Long*.
*08h45*: Đoàn đến khu du lịch *Đầm Long - Rừng Bằng Tạ*,   thầy cô cùng các em học sinh tập trung, sau đó Hướng dẫn viên dẫn các   thầy cô cùng các em học sinh tham quan Đầm Long, khám phá nét nguyên sơ   Rừng Bằng Tạ, tìm hiểu về các loại động thực vật quý hiếm và các loại   cây gỗ quý như *Cây Lim – 250 tuổi, Cây Ngát – 170 tuổi, Cây Hoán Đĩa…*
*11h30:* Thầy cô cùng các em học sinh tự do ăn trưa bằng đồ ăn tự mang theo.
*Buổi chiều:*
*13h30*: Hướng dẫn viên tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: *Bịt mắt tìm người thân, mang chanh về đích, nhảy bao, kéo co…*
*chương trình Tham gia chương trình Kéo Co* 
*Mục tiêu** :*
 -          *Sức mạnh* 
 -          *Sự phối hợp giữa các thành viên.*
 -          *Sự khéo léo + đoàn kết giữa các thành viên.*

*a.     * *Số lượng**:  2 team, mội team 5 - 7 người* *b.     * *Thời gian**: Team nào ngã trước qua vạch phân cách là thua cuộc**c.      * *Vật dụng**: Dây kéo co, vạch phân cách, trọng tài  ( Du Lịch Đồng Xuân chuẩn bị )**d.     * *Luật chơi** : Chơi 3 hiệp : đội nào thắng 2 hiệp sẽ thắng chung cuộc*
**  Phần thưởng, quà lưu niệm do Du Lịch Đồng Xuân trao tặng*
**** THAM GIA TEAM NHẢY BAO BỐ.*
*a.  Mục tiêu:*
*-Mạnh mẽ, sôi nổi*
*– Khéo léo*
*- Sự phối hợp nhịp nhàng giữa các thành viên.*
*- Sự năng động + Đoàn kết giữa các thành viên.*
*- Sự ăn ý giữa các thành viên trong đội.*
*b. Số lượng : 4 team mỗi team 2 người.*
*( 1 nam 1 nữ, 2 nam, 2 nữ)*
*c. Thời gian: Team nào về đích trước team đó thắng cuộc*
*d.  Vật dụng: Cờ cáng đích và vạch xuất phát ( Du Lịch Đồng Xuân chuẩn bị )*
*e. Luật chơi:  -4 đội xếp ngang thành 1 hàng*
*                     - Các thành viên cùng đứng trong 1 bao*
*                     - Các thành viên sẽ cùng nhảy theo tiếng nhạc để*
*                   - Team nào ngã, đứng dậy thật nhanh và nhảy tiếp*
*                   -Vi phạm  luật sẽ bị xử thua ngay lập tức.*
** Phần thưởng, quà lưu niệm do Đồng xuân trao tặng*
**** THAM GIA TEAM VŨ ĐIỆU HÓA ĐÁ*
*a.  Mục tiêu:*
*-Mạnh mẽ, sôi nổi*
*– Khéo léo*
*- Sự nhanh nhẹn, tinh ý và độ nghe cực giỏi .*
*- Sự mềm dẻo, kết hợp những vũ điệu điêu luyện.*
*- Sự ăn ý giữa các thành viên trong đội.*
*b. Số lượng : Team không giới hạn .*
*c. Thời gian: Team nào nhảy giỏi nghe  tinh cuối cùng team đó thắng cuộc*
*d.  Vật dụng: Nhạc âm thanh ( Du Lịch Đồng Xuân chuẩn bị )*
*e. Luật chơi:  -Tất cả các thành viên đăng ký* 
*                     - Các thành viên cùng đứng trong sân*
*                     - Các thành viên sẽ cùng nhảy theo tiếng nhạc*
*                   - Nhạc dừng team đó cũng phải dừng và không được động đậy*
*                    -Vi phạm  luật sẽ bị xử thua ngay lập tức.* 
** Phần thưởng, quà lưu niệm do Đồng xuân trao tặng*
 Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể hoặc cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của Công ty 
*15h00*: Học sinh lên xe, HDV điểm danh quân số, đoàn xuất phát về Trường.
*18h00*: Đoàn về đến trường, kết thúc chuyến đi, tạm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại!

BÁO GIÁ TRỌN GÓI 1 HS: LIÊN HỆ - 0986231858
*Báo giá bao gồm:*
 v     Xe ôtô máy lạnh, đời mới 45 chỗ Aero Spce đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.
 v     Ăn các bữa chính theo chương trình. Mức ăn 120.000 vnđ/bữa/khách ( Không bao gồm đồ uống)
 v     Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
 v     Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù cao nhất 20.000.000 tr/vụ.
 v     Nước uống + khăn lạnh + thuốc chống say trên xe.
 v     Quà  tặng, mũ _Du Lịch Đồng Xuân ..._
** Không bao gồm:*
 v     Chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, giặt là điện thoại
 v     Thuế VAT  10 %.
** Chú ý:*
 v     Cung   cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, năm sinh, giới   tính, quốc tịch và số điện thoại liên lạc của khách để chuẩn bị hồ sơ   đoàn tham quan.

_Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:_
_PHÒNG DU LỊCH NỘI ĐỊA._
_CÔNG TY TNHH MTV THƯƠNG MẠI_  _- DU LỊCH ĐỒNG XUÂN * DONG XUAN TOURIST Co., Ltd._
_VPGD: P302 - Số 22 Phố Nhân Hòa - P. Nhân Chính - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội - Việt Nam._
_Hotline: 043.557 9288 - 0904 074 882._
_Tel+84.4) 3557 9288 - 04.6328 3531 - 04.6674 2993 *Fax+84.4) 3555 8774._
_E-mail:_ _ sales@dongxuantourist.com_  _-_ _ info@dongxuantourist.com_
_Website:_ _www.dulichdongxuan.com_  _-_ _www.dongxuantourist.com_

----------

